# MegaLoud! :p



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Saw this when browsing CL this morning.

Name made me laugh. Had to post it here 

Megaloud 1000watt amplifier

*Megaloud 1000watt amplifier - $200 (Paxton)*



> Used, like new condition
> Call or Text Elijah _(number omitted) _


----------

